# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Verzögerung der Kastratonsresistenz durch Aussetzen der ADT innerhalb der IADT?

## Hans-J.

Hallo Mitbetroffene und Interessierte,

folgender Denkansatz treibt mich seit geraumer Zeit um und wäre evtl. diskussionswürdig.

An der Schwelle einer beginnenden Kastrationsresistenz; also Testosteron im Kastratbereich jedoch PSA stagnierend oder im Steigen wäre meine Überlegung dahingehend, dass bei Erreichen dieses Stadiums nicht eine Weiterführung der ADT erfolgen soll, sondern eine weitere Intermittierung innerhalb der ADT.

Jedoch nicht auf das Ansteigen des Testosteron gewartet wird und damit auch ein Anstieg des PSA, sondern nach ca. 2- 4 Monate - wo sich das Testosteron noch unten befindet sollte - die ADT wieder aufgenommen wird für einen Zeitraum X. Dieser Rythmus könnte mehrfach wiederholt werden.

Ein Beispiel: 

ADT mit T. 0,08; PSA 0,42 und stagnierend seit 3 Monate, auszusetzen, da hier auch kein weiterer Abfall zu erwarten ist. Testosteronkontrolle bei ca. 0,5ng/ml des T. dann wieder Einstieg in die ADT ohne das man das flare up berücksichtigen müßte.


Die Vorteile:
Zeitgewinn, Minimierung der Gefahr der neuroendokrinen Differenzierung wie auch der weiteren Entdifferenzierung des Tumorgeschehens. NW Minimierung ebenso wie biologische Erholung, mit der Folge, dass sich bei vielen nach Absetzen der ADT ein weiterer natürlicher PSA Abfall einstellen kann. Verzögerung weiterführender NW erhöhter Behandlungen. (Chemo)

Da die Betroffenen in diesem Stadium sich weitgehend selbst überlassen sind und hier auch keine Restriktionen von Behandlungszwängen vorliegen, wäre es interessant zu erfahren, ob hier schon irgendjemand Erfahrungen hat.

Kann man diesen Ansatz diskuteren?

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Hans-J.,

auch ich denke oft über alle denkbaren Möglichkeiten nach, eine Chemo möglichst lange zu vermeiden.

Was Deine Gedankengänge anbelangt habe ich allerdings einige Verständnisprobleme:

--  wenn  bei einem Testo von 0,08ng/ml das PSA bei 0,42 "stehenbleibt", kann man von einem nicht unerheblichen Anteil kastrationsresistenter PK Zellen ausgehen. Deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass das PSA längere Zeit bei 0,42 stehenbleiben würde.

--  Den Vorteil "Minimierung der Gefahr der neuroendokrinen Differenzierung wie auch der weiteren Entdifferenzierung des Tumorgeschehens" verstehe ich nicht.

--  "biologische Erholung, mit der Folge, dass sich bei vielen nach Absetzen  der ADT ein weiterer natürlicher PSA Abfall einstellen kann..." Davon habe ich noch nie gehört!

Wenn sich beginnende Kastrationsresistenz andeutet, soll man eine ADT nicht abbrechen, da ja sonst auch die noch hormonabhängigen Zellen wieder gedeihen; wenn eine Resistenz eindeutig ist, dann würde ich HEUTZUTAGE schon bei relativ niedrigem PSA mit Chemo geginnen, solange die Tumorlast noch gering ist.

Ich wünsche uns allen, dass wir eine Kastrationsresistenz noch mindestens 1-2 Jahre hinausschieben können, denn ich glaube, dass es Ende nächsten Jahres andere Optionen bei Resistenz vor Chemo geben wird: Abiraterone (Zytiga) und/oder MDV3100 (Enzalutamid) werden hoffentlich bald auch bei Kastrationsresistenz VOR Chemo zugelassen werden.

Ich selbst habe gerade eine dritte Intermittierung begonnen (bei PSA <0.04 und Testo< 0.2ng/ml). Da ich ziemlich unter Testo-Entzug "leide", habe ich vor, sofort mit 50mg Bicalutamid zu beginnen sobald das Testo wieder beginnt zückzukommen (schätze so in 3 Monaten). Damit hoffe ich, dass ich dann mit vollem Testo durchhalte bis die neuen Medikamente vor Chemo zur Verfügung stehen. 

Lasse uns weiter unsere Überlegungen austauschen.......

Grüsse    --     Klaus

----------


## Jacekw

Hallo Hans,

die Idee finde ich sehr interessant. Es wundert mich, dass diesen ca. 3-monatlichen Zyklus noch nicht praktiziert wird. Es würde den Krankenkassen viel Geld sparen.
Ein Problem sehe ich mit der Bestimmung von PSA und Testo in so kurzen Zeitabständen. Es müsste ungefähr jede zwei Wochen Bluttest gemacht werden, um den richtigen Einstiegszeitpunkt für die ADT zu finden.
Es wird nicht leicht einen Urologen zu finden, der so oft den Bluttest anordnet.

Ich werde diese Idee im November mit meinem Urologen besprechen, was er darüber denkt. Vielleicht schon jetzt am Wochenende werde ich eine Gelegenheit dazu haben, bei unserem Männer-Gesundheitstag in Bietigheim-Bissingen.

Viele Grüße,
Jacek W.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Klaus&Forum,




> --  wenn  bei einem Testo von 0,08ng/ml das PSA bei 0,42 "stehenbleibt", kann man von einem nicht unerheblichen Anteil kastrationsresistenter PK Zellen ausgehen. Deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass das PSA längere Zeit bei 0,42 stehenbleiben würde.


Doch, er wird zunächst - solange wie der Testo. unten ist, verharren, schlimmstenfalls sich leicht erhöhen.
Einig bin ich mit dir, dass der Anteil der kastrationsresistenten PCa Zellen sowieso nicht von der ADT involviert sind und sich minimieren lassen.
Im Gegenteil, die ADT gibt diesen TZ- Spezies einen deutlichen Schub nach höher malign.




> --  Den Vorteil "Minimierung der Gefahr der neuroendokrinen Differenzierung wie auch der weiteren Entdifferenzierung des Tumorgeschehens" verstehe ich nicht.


Jede ADT fördert durch die Basallzellenauskleidung der Prostata mit neuroendokrinen Komponenten deren Erhöhung.
Zeigt der Marker CGA positiv dieses an, kann man dieses durch die CGA Bestimmung gut mitverfolgen.
Aber auch jede Intermittierung führt diesen Prozeß wieder ganz natürlich zurück.
Im Prozeß der mehrmaligen ADT wird also auch immer ein Entdifferenzierungsprozeß - nach höher malign - erfolgen.
Z.B. Anfangsstaging GS 3+4, nach ADT's vielfach GS 4+4 oder höher im Zeitablauf.




> --  "biologische Erholung, mit der Folge, dass sich bei vielen nach Absetzen  der ADT ein weiterer natürlicher PSA Abfall einstellen kann..." Davon habe ich noch nie gehört!


Es gibt hier im Forum bzw. my prostate sehr viele Betroffene, die als biologische Antwort - nach Absetzen der ADT - ein weiterer Abfall des PSA beobachten und sehr überrascht sind.
Dieses ist die biologische Antwort auf das Absetzen der ADT, tritt zwischen 2-4 Monate danach auf und hält 2-3 Monate an, ehe der PSA/Testosteron wieder ansteigt. Genau in dieser Phase sollte die Unterbrechung liegen und der Einstieg dann, bevor der Testo. wieder ansteigt. 
Hierüber gibt es auch wissenschaftliche Publikationen, an einer Studie hat jedoch hier offenbar niemand Interesse.
Diese liefere ich gerne nach, wenn ich wieder an meinem PC sitze. Ist aber auch zu ergooglen.

Der zeitliche Benefit könnte zwischen 2 - 4 Monate liegen. 




> Wenn sich beginnende Kastrationsresistenz andeutet, soll man eine ADT nicht abbrechen, da ja sonst auch die noch hormonabhängigen Zellen wieder gedeihen; wenn eine Resistenz eindeutig ist, dann würde ich HEUTZUTAGE schon bei relativ niedrigem PSA mit Chemo geginnen, solange die Tumorlast noch gering ist.


Das ist schulmedizinische Erkenntnis. Sie dürfte die Schwerbetroffenen - außer einem 3-4 monatigen Zeitgewinn nichts Weiteres einbringen als hohe NW.
Da die verbleibenden PCa TZ KEINE schnellproliferierenden sind, sondern sich in der GO Phase befinden oder resistente Tumorstammzellen sind, dürfte die Ansprechrate eine sehr bescheidene sein bei der Chemo.


Meine Idee sollte jedoch zunächst die drohende Chemo viel weiter nach hinten rücken, evtl. so gar ganz vermeiden, bis die von dir benannten neuen Medikamente zur Verfügung stehen.




> dann würde ich HEUTZUTAGE schon bei relativ niedrigem PSA mit Chemo beginnen, solange die Tumorlast noch gering ist.


Ja, davon profitieren jedoch nur die Betroffenen, die chemosensible PCa TZ vorweisen, keine Chemoresistenz vorliegt und schnellproliferierende TZ vorhanden sind. Alle anderen - kein Benefit - nur NW. Diese feststehenden Tatsachen wünsche ich mir einmal etwas Deutlicher im Aufklärungsgespräch der Ärzte kundgetan.

Da jedoch die hormoninsensitiven TZ ( durch die Ausartung des hypersensitiven Androgenblockademechanismusses ) durch die neueren Medikamente wieder rückgeführt werden, ist hier eine durchaus weitere Option der Therapie gegeben.

Aber für wie lange?
Ich hoffe, dass mein Gedanke dir jetzt etwas Klarer geworden ist.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo jacek,




> Ein Problem sehe ich mit der Bestimmung von PSA und Testo in so kurzen Zeitabständen. Es müsste ungefähr jede zwei Wochen Bluttest gemacht werden, um den richtigen Einstiegszeitpunkt für die ADT zu finden.


Es ist nicht unbedingt eine so kurzzeitige Kontrolle erforderlich, es dürfte voll ausreichen, die bisherigen monatlichen Kontrollen so weiterzuführen.
Denn es liegen dem Betroffenen ja schon seine individuellen Daten vor, wann nach der ADT der Testo. oder die PSA wieder kommen.

Jedenfalls hast du offenbar den Sinn dieser Überlegung verstanden.

Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Danke für die Klärung!

Habe verstanden, was nicht heisst, dass ich deinen Ideen in allem zustimme.





> Ja, davon profitieren jedoch nur die Betroffenen, die chemosensible PCa  TZ vorweisen, keine Chemoresistenz vorliegt und schnellproliferierende  TZ vorhanden sind. Alle anderen - kein Benefit - nur NW.


Es ist aber schon die grosse Mehrheit, die davon erst einmal profitiert!





> Das ist schulmedizinische Erkenntnis. Sie dürfte die Schwerbetroffenen -  außer einem 3-4 monatigen Zeitgewinn nichts Weiteres einbringen als  hohe NW.


Da müsste man erst einmal definieren, was ein "Schwerbetroffener" ist.

Betrachtest Du Deinen Beispielsfall mit PSA um die 0.4/keine Metastasen/...  als "Schwerbetroffenen"?

Ich bin vor 18 Jahren operiert worden, ich bin vor 11 Jahren in der Loge bestrahltworden, mir wurde eine Knochenmetastase vor 8 Jahren bestrahlt........bin ich nach Deinem Verständnis ein Schwerbetroffener?? Ich fühle mich überhaupt nicht so - ganz im Gegenteil fühle mich total fit!

Klaus

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Klaus,




> Da müsste man erst einmal definieren, was ein "Schwerbetroffener" ist.
> Betrachtest Du Deinen Beispielsfall als "Schwerbetroffenen"?
> Ich bin vor 18 Jahren operiert worden, ich bin vor 11 Jahren in der Loge bestrahltworden, mir wurde eine Knochenmetastase vor 8 Jahren bestrahlt........bin ich ein Schwerbetroffener?? Ich fühle mich überhaupt so - ganz im Gegenteil!


Ja, das stimmt und Glückwunsch, dass es bei deiner solitären Einzelmetastase geblieben ist.
Ich freue mich für jeden, wo in diesem Stadium eine erfolgreiche RT durchgeführt wurde.

Unter Schwerbetroffen definiere ich neben Metastasierung die systemische Erkrankung und im Gefolge die mehrmalige ADT bis zur Kastrationsresistenz.

Genau in dieser Phase sollte meine Überlegung eine zeitliche Verzögerung es diesen Betroffenen ermöglichen, nachfolgende Therapien hinauszuzögern.

Ich habe auch noch keine Erfahrungen mit meiner Idee, versuche daher Mitbetroffene zu finden, die evtl. welche haben oder Mitstreiter anzusprechen, die etwas Wagen, wobei ich das Risiko wohl eher als sehr gering einschätze.
Das ist sicher nicht für Jedermann, also nur für eine Zielgruppe, die auf eine Kastrationsresistenz zusteuern und eine weitere ADT nur noch geringen oder gar keinen Erfolg mehr zeigt.

Da in dieser Phase ja offenbar nur noch eine dauerhafte ADT von den Ärzten präferiert wird, finde ich eine Altenativfindung zwischen IADT und CAD eine Überlegung wert.

Mir ist klar, dass diese Idee losgelöst von jeglichen Studien ist, sich aber durchaus an wissenschaftlichen, neuen Erkenntnissen orientiert, die offenbar aber z. Z. keinen Eingang in die derzeitigen Therapien finden.




> Ich selbst habe gerade eine dritte Intermittierung begonnen (bei PSA <0.04 und Testo< 0.2ng/ml). Da ich ziemlich unter Testo-Entzug "leide", habe ich vor, sofort mit 50mg Bicalutamid zu beginnen sobald das Testo wieder beginnt zückzukommen (schätze so in 3 Monaten). Damit hoffe ich, dass ich dann mit vollem Testo durchhalte bis die neuen Medikamente vor Chemo zur Verfügung stehen.


Deine Überlegung ist ein Gedanke, der auch sehr auf LQ abzielt, was ich sehr gut nachempfinden kann, nach der ADT.
Offenbar sind deine TZ noch Androgensensibel - PSA 0,04 - was mich jedoch bei den Androgenen ( Casodex ) bei einer weiteren Therapie zur Vorsicht raten ließe. 
Wenn, würde ich persönlich dann auf Flutamid wechseln, da hier ein anderer Wirkstoff vorliegt.


Hans-J.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hans-Joachim,
ich kann nicht erkennen, ob deine geplante Art der Intermittierung bei der ADT wirklich Vorteile bringt. Es ist aber auch gleichermaßen schwierig, stichhaltige Gegenargumente anzuführen.
Ein paar kritische Anmerkungen möchte ich dennoch formulieren.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass für einen maximalen ADT-Therapieerfolg eine möglichst vollständige Unterdrückung des Testosterons Voraussetzung ist. Mit der herkömmlichen ADT (LHRH-Analgon plus Antiandrogen) ist eine vollständige Unterdrückung nicht möglich. Flutamid kann die adrenalen Androgene teilweise unterdrücken. Insgesamt jedoch reichen die Restandrogene zum einen, aber vor allen die innerzelluläre Testosteronproduktion zum anderen, um genug Zellen überleben zu lassen. Deshalb auch das Abiraterone und Enzalutamid, die wirklich was ausrichten können und zur Zeit viel zu spät eingesetzt werden.
Du siehst nicht den Erfolg in einer möglichst vollständigen und längeren T-Unterdrückung, sondern siehst eher in diesem Weg Risiken. Meiner Einschätzung nach bewegt sich dein beabsichtigter Weg aber  dennoch weitestgehend im Wirkungsbereich einer maximalen Androgenblockade, denn bei 0,5 ng/ml Serumstestosteron, die du als maximale Anstiegsgrenze nennst, ist der T-Entzug noch immer voll im Gange mit allen Nebenwirkungen. Die positiven Nebenwirkungen, die du siehst und erhoffst, können somit nicht eintreten. Es ist ja nicht irgendeine komplementäre Wirkung der Medikamente, die negative wie positive Entwicklungen hervorruft, sondern die Wirkung ist ausschließlich vermittelt über den Androgenentzug. Insofern sparst du Kosten, aus meiner Sicht jedoch ohne therapeutischen Gewinn. 
Mir scheint auch, wie bei vielen hier im Forum, dass die Gefahr längerer Zeiten von Androgenentzug überschätzt wird und die Forderung, möglichst wenig ADT, zur eigenständigen Zielgröße wird. Aus Sorge über möglicherweise inakzeptablen Nebenwirkungen könnte ich das verstehen, nicht aber aus therapeutischen Gründen. Da überzeugt mich weder Leibowitz noch Böcking. Eine neuroendokrine Entwicklung ist äußerst selten, kündigt sich an und ist zumeist rückführbar.  Eine schnellere Malignisierung bzw. beschleunigte Resistenzentwicklung  durch eine ADT ist nicht bewiesen. Von der ADT nicht erreichte Zellen wachsen mit oder ohne ADT. Die Möglichkeit der Hinausschiebung einer Chemo durch deine beabsichtigte Vorgehensweise kann ich aus den genannten Gründen nicht erkennen.
 Warum versuchst du es nicht mit second-line-Medikamenten? Nizoral würde aus meiner Sicht anstehen, wo du auch erkennen könntest wie es bei dir um die Herausbildung androgenresistenter Zellen steht. Oder in der Therapiepause: Warum nicht  ein Versuch mit Thalidomid und Celebrex ? Ich habe vor kurzem einen Versuch gestartet. Mein erster PSA-Wert zeigt eine Vervierfachung (!) der Verdopplungszeit. Ich werde darüber noch berichten, sobald ich weitere Meßwerte habe.
Wünsche dir Mut und eine glückliche Hand.

----------


## Jacekw

Hallo,
ich habe heute (bei unseren Männer-Gesundheitstag in Bietigheim-Bissingen)  mit dem Chef-Urologen von Urologieschen Praxiszentrum Bietigheim und mit einem Oberarzt von Prostatazentrum Ludwigsburg darüber gesprochen. 

Die beiden waren der Meinung, dass die zyklischen ADT-Unterbrechungen die Zeit zu einer Chemo nicht verlängern.  Als negativ haben sie gesehen, dass in den Pausen der Körper  ohne Testosteron sich nicht erholen kann.

Gruß, 
Jacek

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Jacek,

ich mache gegenwärtig gerade die Erfahrung, dass regelmässiges (und nicht etwa übertriebens) Körpertraining dazu beiträgt, den Testosteronmangel wenig spürbar werden zu lassen. Ob das Anderen auch so geht, das kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.

Beste Wünsche

Jürg

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Hartmuth,

vielen Dank, dass du dir mein Gedankengang zur Gemüte geführt hast.
Wie auch schon in Retzbach mehrmals ausgeführt ist es mir offenbar immer noch nicht gelungen meinen Namen - hier Hans-Jürgen - abgekürzt Hans-J. von Hans-Joachim abzugrenzen.

Aber egal und das ist mit einem gewissen Schmunzeln so gemeint, gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass es irgendwann einmal gelingt.

Meine Intention zielte primär auf nachfolgendem ab und da möchte ich es noch einmal deutlicher darlegen:





> Die Vorteile:
> Zeitgewinn, Minimierung der Gefahr der neuroendokrinen Differenzierung wie auch der weiteren Entdifferenzierung des Tumorgeschehens. NW Minimierung ebenso wie biologische Erholung, mit der Folge, dass sich bei vielen nach Absetzen der ADT ein weiterer natürlicher PSA Abfall einstellen kann. Verzögerung weiterführender NW erhöhter Behandlungen. (Chemo)


Es könnte durchaus so sein wie du anführst, dass durch den sehr geringen Anstieg des Testosterons = T. auf ca. 0,5ng/ml der Betroffenen NICHT in den Genuß einer besseren LQ. kommt.
Man müßte es ausprobieren, ob sich jedoch Schlafstörungen, Herzprobleme, Anstrengen bei Treppensteigen usw. nicht doch schon minimieren ließen in dieser Zeit.
Aber primär geht es mir um den vermeintlichen Zeitgewinn den ich sehe bis zur drohenden Chemo.




> Mir scheint auch, wie bei vielen hier im Forum, dass die Gefahr längerer Zeiten von Androgenentzug überschätzt wird und die Forderung, möglichst wenig ADT, zur eigenständigen Zielgröße wird. Aus Sorge über möglicherweise inakzeptablen Nebenwirkungen könnte ich das verstehen, nicht aber aus therapeutischen Gründen. Da überzeugt mich weder Leibowitz noch Böcking. Eine neuroendokrine Entwicklung ist äußerst selten, kündigt sich an und ist zumeist rückführbar.  Eine schnellere Malignisierung bzw. beschleunigte Resistenzentwicklung  durch eine ADT ist nicht bewiesen


Bei dir - so weiß ich - hat dir die ADT so gut wie nichts ausgemacht. Das ist aber bei den Meisten anders verlaufen, bis hin zum Therapieabbruch.
Der Nachweis über Studien einer beschleunigten Resistenzentwicklung und Entdifferenzierung mag zwar kein Sponsor finanzieren, ( warum auch ) gleichwohl gibt es aber wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis zuhauf die diese Tatsachen belegen und dokumentieren. ( Snuffy Myers&Co ) sei hier beispielhaft angeführt. Die Spezies der Tumorstammzellen werden immer noch nicht von der Schulmedizin akzepiert und die Therapien darauf ausgerichtet.

Beim Ausgraben bin ich auf folgenden Thread gestoßen aus 2007. Das sind nun fast 6 Jahre zurück und es muß die Frage erlaubt sein, was sich an wegweisenden, neuen Ausrichtungen ergeben hat? Damit meine ich eine weitere neue Otion der Therapie außer ADT in allen Spielarten.




> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...Hormonblockade





> Warum versuchst du es nicht mit second-line-Medikamenten? Nizoral würde aus meiner Sicht anstehen, wo du auch erkennen könntest wie es bei dir um die Herausbildung androgenresistenter Zellen steht. Oder in der Therapiepause: Warum nicht  ein Versuch mit Thalidomid und Celebrex ? Ich habe vor kurzem einen Versuch gestartet. Mein erster PSA-Wert zeigt eine Vervierfachung (!) der Verdopplungszeit. Ich werde darüber noch berichten, sobald ich weitere Meßwerte habe.
> Wünsche dir Mut und eine glückliche Hand.


Danke für deinen Hinweis zur second- line. Natürlich möchte ich diese mit diesem Gedankenansatz auch als weitere Option nach hinten schieben.
Wenn du im oberen Link "Reinardo's" Stellungnahme zu Tribukeit und seiner Einordnung noch einmal nachliest, kannst du dir sehr gut deine gute Ansprache der ADT und der second- line Therapie nachempfinden.
Aber berücksichtige bitte auch, dass jeder seine individuelle Diagnostik im Anfangsstaging hatte und die Ansprache der ADT sich danach ausrichtet. Z.B. multiploid und ADT, wohl eher nicht. Diploid bis tetraploid wohl eher hohe Aussicht auf Erfolg. Tetraploid mit Einschränkung.

Danke lieber Hartmuth für deine Wünsche, ich werde es versuchen.
Hans-J. = Hans-Jürgen

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Jacek,

danke für deine Mühe und dem Bemühen diesen Gedankenansatz fachkundigen Ärzten anzutragen.




> Hallo,
> ich habe heute (bei unseren Männer-Gesundheitstag in Bietigheim-Bissingen)  mit dem Chef-Urologen von Urologieschen Praxiszentrum Bietigheim und mit einem Oberarzt von Prostatazentrum Ludwigsburg darüber gesprochen. 
> 
> Die beiden waren der Meinung, dass die zyklischen ADT-Unterbrechungen die Zeit zu einer Chemo nicht verlängern.  Als negativ haben sie gesehen, dass in den Pausen der Körper  ohne Testosteron sich nicht erholen kann.
> 
> Gruß, 
> Jacek


Ob sich ein Zeitgewinn - Hinauszögern - erreichen läßt wird man wohl ausprobieren müssen, denn bedauerlicherweise wissen viele nicht über die biologischen Reaktionen und deren Abläufe, warum in vielen Fällen der PSA nach Absetzen der ADT noch derart fallen kann. Jedoch auch die Wissenschaft hat hier noch keine eindeutige Antwort geben können.

Es ist erstaunlich festzustellen, wie wenig man im engeren Sinne über die Gesamtzusammenhänge der ADT weiß und immer wieder neue Erkenntnisse von Rezeptoren, Pathways usw. sich erschließt und fassungslos mitansehen muß, dass nach Blockade von Rezeptor XYZ, sich der Tumor andere Wege sucht um sich neue Nahrungsquellen zu erschließen.

Wir stehen hier immer noch nach fast 30 Jahren an einem Punkt, wo sowohl der Durchbruch zu einer erfolgreichen Therapie als auch der Erfolg auf sich warten läßt. Betroffene mit PCa hanteln sich weiter - von Therapie zu Therapie - in der Hoffnung auf Erfolg. 

Natürlich ist mir eine Krücke lieber als gar keine, aber mit zweien oder mit mehreren läßt es sich individuell besser gehen, deshalb dieser Gedankenansatz.

Offenbar ist man über dem Teich mal wieder eine gute Nasenlänge weiter, wenn man @Andi's Thread sich vornimmt.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...vice-Approvals




> *Dr. von Eschenbach:* Die FDA führt die Regulierung in einer Weise durch, wie es die Ärzte in der Praxis handhaben. Zunächst will jeder Patient personalisierte Medizin. Sie wollen alle wissen, was richtig und was das Beste für sie ist. _"Doktor, was soll ich tun?"_ Wir haben jetzt die Werkzeuge, um viel genauer darauf zu reagieren. Aber jeder Patient wird auch in einer gewissen Weise sein eigenes Experiment durchführen. Wir wenden eine Therapie an, basierend auf einer wohlüberlegten Vermutung durch einen  sehr anspruchsvoll ausgebildeten Arzt. Aber man weiß nie, ob es tatsächlich wirksam in diesem speziellen Patienten ist. Wir beobachten die Ergebnisse und wir verändern die Behandlung, bis wir zu einem gewünschten Resultat kommen. Warum gehen wir nicht diesen Weg auch in der Zulassung von Medikamenten? Warum verwenden wir nicht adaptive Studiendesigns, so dass wir während der Ausführung weiter lernen und die Therapien anpassen, anstatt routinemäßig diesen Prozess sequenziell zu beschreiten, wie wir es gewohnt sind? *Wir müssen offen sein für Veränderungen.* ...


Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hans-J. resp. Hans-Jürgen,

danke für deine Antwort auf meine Ausführungen. Hatte leider nicht früher Zeit dir zu antworten.

Ich hatte geschrieben, die ADT selbst ist aus meiner Sicht nicht verantwortlich für die Androgenresistenz. Dem hast du deutlich widersprochen mit dem Hinweis, er gäbe zahlreiche Abhandlungen, die das belegen. 
Noch vor wenigen Jahren gab es nur Androgenresistenz oder Androgensensitivität. Das hat sich nach neueren Erkenntnissen über Progression unter ADT geändert. Man unterscheidet nun zwischen Kastrationsresistenz und Androgenresistenz. Dieser Unterschied ist systematisch und medizinisch bedeutsam und er engt den Begriff der Androgenresistenz drastisch ein.
Wir müssen als Androgenresistenz einen Status verstehen, in dem die Tumorzellen ohne jeglichen Androgene auskommen. Ein Status, in dem die Tumorzellen mit residualen oder selbstproduzierten Androgenen auskommen wird kastrationsresistent genannt – ein irgendwie eigenartiger, veraltet erscheinender  Begriff. Selbst die trennende Unterscheidung erscheint obsolet, wenn man die hormonale Therapie als Kontinuum versteht.
Zur Entstehung von Kastrationsresistenz gibt es tatsächlich gute Abhandlungen, zumeist weniger zeitnah, als die Erläuterungen noch unter der Kategorie Androgenresistenz eingeordnet wurden . 
Kastrations- wie auch Androgenresistenz können vielfache Ursachen haben. Faktoren, die mit der ADT selbst in Verbindung gebracht werden können, sind u.a. der hypersensitive Androgenrezeptor sowie eine Unterart der AR-Mutation oder die NE-Differenzierung . 
Neuroendrokrine Tumore sind bei PK-Patienten äußerst selten, sind i.d.R. kontrollierbar und reversibel. Eine Amplifikation des AR-Gens wurde bei 20-30% „androgen“-resistenter Prostatakarzinome gefunden. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Genmutationen fanden sich solche nur zu 1% bei nichtbehandelten Patienten, was eine Wirkung der ADT nahelegt. Über den Effekt dieser Amplifikation gibt es unterschiedliche Untersuchungsergebnisse. Eine Rolle bei der Progression unter ADT scheint dennoch wahrscheinlich.

Der hypersensitive AR ist nach Bonkhoff der bedeutendste Faktor bei der Progression unter ADT. Er dürfte zu einem erheblichen Teil therapieinduziert sein, kann aber auch schon bei der Erstdiagnose festgestellt werden. Der Mangel an Androgenen führt zu einer Zunahme der Rezeptordichte, die es dem Tumor erlauben, auch mit wenig Androgenen auszukommen. Es ist dies nicht Ausdruck von zuviel an ADT, sondern von zu wenig, von ungenügender  ADT. Die standardmäßige ADT schafft es nicht, die Androgenversorgung komplett zu blockieren. Es kann zu einer Stagnation des PSA-Abfalls oder gar einem Anstieg kommen. Dies galt bislang als Anzeichen einer Androgenresistenz, ist tatsächlich jedoch „lediglich“ eine Kastrationsresistenz. Dabei wäre diese Entwicklung im Vorfeld eventuell vermeidbar, zumindest reduzierbar oder aufschiebbar gewesen. Es sind dies Ergebnisse einer falschen bzw. ungenügenden Therapie. Hier hilft zwar noch vorübergehend Ketokonzanole, aber angezeigt wäre spätestens zu diesem Zeitpunkt Abiraterone und Enzalutamid als Kombitherapie. Erst hier könnte man sehen, was diese Neuerungen wirklich taugen. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass diese Medikamente bei bereits ausgeprägter AR-Überexpression eine erneute Progression nicht entscheidend werden aufschieben können, zumal in diesem Stadium in aller Regel parallel immer auch weitere resistenzfördernde Faktoren ihre Wirkung entfalten. Vielleicht zeigt das neu vorgestellte ASC-J9 mehr Effizienz, denn es nimmt direkt den Androgenrezeptor ins Visier. Allerdings bleibt auch dieses selektiv, denn die AR-unabhängige Ligandenversorgung bleibt dadurch unangetastet.

Ein eigenartiges therapeutisches Vorgehen ist es allemal, erst eine erwiesenermaßen ungenügende ADT zu verpassen und damit über kurz oder lang den AR und die intrazelluläre Androgenproduktion zu stimulieren, dann erstmal eine Chemo zu verschreiben, um nach deren Versagen dann die ADT mit besseren Medikamenten fortzusetzen. 

Bei Leibowitz finde ich ärgerlich, dass er unterschiedslos vor einer zweiten Runde DHB warnt, wo doch die wirklichen Risiken erst in einem fortgeschrittenerem Stadium bestehen. Wer einen PSA-Nadir von <0,05 ng/ml binnen 6 Monaten erreicht hat, braucht sich im Grunde vor einem weiteren Zyklus noch nicht zu fürchten. Böcking attackiert die ADT und  irritiert die Patienten mit seinem Slogan „Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen“.  Ein Tumor schafft es, die Kapselwand zu durchbrechen oder in die Blase einzuwachsen und da stört ihn wenig, ob er in der Prostata „Platz“ gehabt hätte oder nicht, ob „gutes“ Gewebe da war oder nicht. Hier wird Biologie mit Physik erklärt. Es ist auch nicht plausibel, warum mit Wegfall der gut differenzierten, zumeist diploiden  Zellen die Proliferation der schlechter differenzierten, der aneuploiden  Zellen plötzlich ansteigen soll. Böckings Erklärung ist mir zu plakativ, zu oberflächlich, zu wenig theoretisch begründet.

Was nun die wirkliche Androgenresistenz und deren Ursachen angeht, so wird man vielleicht erst klarer sehen, wenn der Tumor mit der totalen Androgensuppression konfrontiert wird bevor Kastrationsresistenz und Metastasierung erreicht werden. Vermutlich werden die neuen antihormonellen Medikamente auch nicht das verhindert werden können, was m.E. derzeit auch schon geschieht, nämlich die Todesfallursache Kastrationsresistenz zu vermeiden. Mir scheint diese für die tödlichen PK-Verläufe gleichermaßen, wenn nicht sogar in größerem Umfang verantwortlich zu sein wie die Androgenresistenz.

Um die Fragen zur IADT gibt es notwendigerweise viel Spekulation, auch in der Wissenschaft. Solange es keine eindeutigen differenzierenden Untersuchungen gibt, kann jede therapeutische Empfehlung eine gewisse Plausibilität für sich in Anspruch nehmen, sei es eine kontinuierliche Blockade oder eine intermittierende Vorgehensweise – welche auch immer. Hie das Risiko, den AR zur Überexpression zu stimulieren, dort das Risiko mit dem Anwachsen das Mutationsrisiko zu forcieren. 
Ich selbst habe das intermittierende Verfahren gewählt, nicht nur aus LQ-Gründen, sondern durchaus auch mit der Hoffnung verbunden, die Kastrationsresistenz hinauszögern zu können, zumal es doch einige Möglichkeiten gibt, die Therapiepause erheblich zu verlängern.

Im übrigen ist es ratsam, hin und wieder Schriften zu studieren, die man vor Jahren einmal gelesen hatte. Die Sichtweisen ändern sich und man lernt dazu. Heute würde ich nicht mehr die reine Selektionstheorie vertreten, nach der nur wachsen kann, was von Anfang an vorhanden war. Insofern war deine kritische Entgegnung durchaus berechtigt.

Literaturhinweise:
Mikio Namiki, Satoru Ueno, Yasuhide Kitagawa, Role of hormonal therapy for prostate cancer: perspective from Japanese experiences, Kanazawa (Japan) 2012
H. Bonkhoff, Von der Pathogenese zu neuen therapeutischen Targets, URO-News 9/2008
Oliver Sartor, Androgenunabhängiger Prostatakrebs – Ein Kontinuum der Erkrankung und Optionen, PCRI Insights, November 2005

Röpke A., Allhoff EP, Wieacker P, Mutationen des Androgenrezeptor-Gens als mögliche Ursache der Androgenresistenz des Prostatakarzinoms, in: Journal für Reproduktionsmedizin und Endokrinologie, 2004

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Hartmuth und Forum,

meinen sehr großen Dank für dein Engangement, dir tiefgehende Erkenntnisse und Hintergründe der ADT Wikungsweisen zu erschließen und diese hier einzustellen.
Die damit verbundene Arbeit weiß ich sehr wohl einzuschätzen. 
Offenbar kommt allgemein wieder Bewegung in die Standardtherapie der ADT in allen Ausführungen, wenn man die Paralleltreades sich betrachtet.
Unverkennbar das Bestreben von Betroffenen, diese zu optimieren, den Entdiffenzierungsprozeß zu verlangsamen mit der Folge von Zeitgewinn bis zur Kastratonsresistenz.




> Wir müssen als Androgenresistenz einen Status verstehen, in dem die Tumorzellen ohne jeglichen Androgene auskommen. Ein Status, in dem die Tumorzellen mit residualen oder selbstproduzierten Androgenen auskommen wird kastrationsresistent genannt  ein irgendwie eigenartiger, veraltet erscheinender  Begriff. Selbst die trennende Unterscheidung erscheint obsolet, wenn man die hormonale Therapie als Kontinuum versteht.


Vielleicht wurde Prof. Bonkhoff zu lange ignoriert oder wir Betroffene haben nicht mit erforderlichem Nachdruck Verbesserungen eingefordert.

*Fazit
*Nach über 60 Jahren Androgenentzugstherapie wissen wir heute, dass sich hinter der
klinischen Androgenresistenz eine multifaktorielle Erkrankung verbirgt. Die weit verbreitete
Annahme, das hormonrefraktäre Prostatakarzinom (HRPCa) entstünde durch
die Selektion androgen-insensitiver oder sog. hormontauber Tumorzellen, ist durch die
Erkenntnisse der modernen Grundlagenforschung längst widerlegt. Im Gegenteil, die
Funktion des AR wird bei der Entstehung der sog. Androgenresistenz erweitert und gesteigert
(gain of function) und führt zu einem hypersensitiven AR-Mechanismus, der
den Tumorzellen das Überleben im androgendeprivierten Milieu erlaubt. Dem hypersensitiven AR möglichst viele Androgene bzw. DHT zu entziehen, eröffnet neue Möglichkeiten für die Therapie. Neue therapeutische Ansätze zielen auch auf die Abschwächung
der AR-Expression (AR-silencing), indem sie versuchen jene Mechanismen zu blockieren,
die ursächlich an der Entstehung des hypersensitiven AR beteiligt sind. Bei einem
Teil der Patienten sind auch Targets relevant, die den AR-Signalweg umgehen (Bcl-
2, NE-Differenzierung, COX-2) und andere therapeutische Ansätze erforderlich machen.
Die pathogenetischen Faktoren, die an der Entstehung der Androgenresistenz beteiligt
sind, sind z. T. schon zum Zeitpunkt der primären Diagnose nachweisbar. Dies eröffnet
neue Möglichkeiten der Früherkennung und einer Therapie, die sich mehr an an den
pathogenetischen, für den individuellen Krankheitsprozess relevanten Faktoren orientiert
(wie z. B. der hypersensitive AR). Ziel ist, die klinische Manifestation der Erkrankung
möglichst lange hinauszuzögern. In der Früherkennung und Prävention der Androgenresistenz
liegt möglicherweise ein weitaus größeres Potenzial als in der Therapie
einer end-stage-Erkrankung. Die Fortschritte, die in den letzten Jahren bezüglich der
biologischen Grundlagen der Androgenresistenz erzielt wurden, in die Klinik umzusetzen,
ist sicher eine der großen Herausforderungen für die Zukunft.




> Ein eigenartiges therapeutisches Vorgehen ist es allemal, erst eine erwiesenermaßen ungenügende ADT zu verpassen und damit über kurz oder lang den AR und die intrazelluläre Androgenproduktion zu stimulieren, dann erstmal eine Chemo zu verschreiben, um nach deren Versagen dann die ADT mit besseren Medikamenten fortzusetzen.



Volle Zustimmung und ich persönlich sehe auch die Zeit kommen, wo diese Vorspanntherapien fallen werden. Es muß die Frage erlaubt sein, welche Interessen hier vertreten werden. Nur eins scheint sicher, nicht die der Betroffenen.

Nachfolgendes soll nachdenklich stimmen aber nicht verunsichern.
*Intraprostatische Androgenspiegel bei  medikamentöser Kastration* 

  
                     *Die  Androgendeprivationstherapie (ADT) ist bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs Standard  und wird zunehmend auch bei Hochrisiko-Patienten in der adjuvanten und  neoadjuvanten Situation eingesetzt. Mit der vorwiegend angewandten  medikamentösen Kastration werden zum Teil Serum-Testosteronspiegel <0,20  ng/ml erreicht. Andererseits wird vielfach außer Acht gelassen, dass für die  Beeinflussung Androgen-regulierter Gene in der Prostata nur die  intraprostatischen Androgenkonzentrationen eine Rolle spielen. Diesbezüglich  wurde die Effektivität der medikamentösen Kastration hinsichtlich der Erniedrigung  der intraprostatischen Androgenkonzentrationen und hinsichtlich der  Supprimierung der Androgen-regulierten Genexpression untersucht (Mostaghel  EA, 2007):* 

Je tiefer der  Serum-Testosteronspiegel bei einer ADT sinkt, desto höher ist die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit,  denn das Mortalitätsrisiko und der unter einer ADT erreichte  Testosteronspiegel stehen in direktem Zusammenhang (Perachino M, 2009). 
Von 12 gesunden  Männern (35 bis 55 Jahre) erhielten vier einen Monat lang den  GnRH-Antagonisten Acylin, vier ein Placebo und vier Acylin plus Testosteron.  Mittels Microarray-Analysen, reverser Transkriptase-Polymerase-Kettenreaktion  (RT-PCR) und Immunhistochemie wurde in Biopsieproben die Expression  Androgen-regulierter Gene bestimmt.
  Zur Bestimmung des Effektes einer längerfristigen ADT auf die  intraprostatischen Androgenspiegel wurde prostatektomiertes Gewebe von  Männern mit lokalisiertem Prostatakrebs untersucht, die sich 3, 6 und 9  Monate einer neoadjuvanten ADT unterzogen hatten. 
Die Androgenspiegel im  Prostatagewebe wurden bei medikamentöser Kastration um 75% gesenkt. Hierdurch  wurde die Expression verschiedener Androgen-regulierter Gene signifikant reduziert.  Andererseits wurde die Expression verschiedener anderer Androgen-regulierter  Gene wie das des Androgenrezeptors und des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens  (PSA) weder nach kurzfristiger noch nach neunmonatiger medikamentöser  Kastration supprimiert. 
  Die Expression Androgen-regulierter Gene in der Prostata ist bei der    üblicherweise durchgeführten medikamentösen Kastration nicht hinreichend    effektiv supprimiert. 
*⇒* Bei nicht optimaler Suppression ( Unterdrückung ) der Androgenaktivität in    Prostatatumoren besteht das Risiko einer Adaption  ( Anpassen ) der Tumorzellen an ein    weitgehend Androgen-depriviertes ( Androgenentzug ) Milieu. 



*Mostaghel EA, Page ST, Lin  DW, 2007.* Intraprostatic androgens  and androgen-regulated gene expression persist after testosterone  suppression: therapeutic implications for castration-resistant prostate  cancer. Cancer Res 67:5033-5041 begin_of_the_skype_highlightingKOSTENLOS 5033-5041 end_of_the_skype_highlighting.  












Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Offenbar kommt allgemein wieder Bewegung in die Standardtherapie der ADT in allen Ausführungen. Unverkennbar das Bestreben von Betroffenen, diese zu optimieren...


*Hans-Jürgen, Hartmut,
*nun, so furchtbar neu sind diese Gedanken nicht, postulieren doch die führenden PCA Uro-Onkologen die Zweitlinien ADT seit mehr als 10 Jahren. Von unseren Ärzten als "PSA-Kosmetik", "Psychotherapie" ect. diffamiert hat das aber leider nie Einzug in die klinische Praxis gefunden. Selbstversorgung, sowie das Aufsuchen kompetenter Ärzte ist für Patienten erforderlich, wollen sie dieser Einschränkung entrinnen. 

Die meisten Patienten sind aber leider nicht in der Lage selbst zu handeln, und die, die es könnten, machen es meist auch nicht. Bleibt ein kleiner Rest, sozusagen das kleine rebellische Dorf, das den übermächtigen Römern standhält. Der Zaubertrank des Wissens bewahrt die Selbstständigkeit.

Nun sind auch die Kosten, die eine ergänzende Therapie erfordern erheblich, was bei der Massenerkrankung Prostatakrebs ein besonderes Hindernis darstellt. So wird sich wohl erst nach dem Patentablauf der Arzneimittel ein langsames Eindiffundieren in die Praxis stattfinden. Beispielsweise bei Abiraterone als Zweitlinientherapie, Patentablauf 2020, wird wohl erst in 10 Jahren mit breiter Anwendung als Zweitlinien ADT zu rechnen sein. Es gibt ja wohl kaum einen Bereich in der Wirtschaft, wo die Kunden so konsequent von der Angebotsentwicklung und Preisgestaltung ausgesperrt werden.

Hans-Jürgen, ich hoffe Du kommst auch nach Neukirchen!?

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi&Forum,




> nun, so furchtbar neu sind diese Gedanken nicht, postulieren doch die führenden PCA Uro-Onkologen die Zweitlinien ADT seit mehr als 10 Jahren. Von unseren Ärzten als "PSA-Kosmetik", "Psychotherapie" ect. diffamiert hat das aber leider nie Einzug in die klinische Praxis gefunden. Selbstversorgung, sowie das Aufsuchen kompetenter Ärzte ist für Patienten erforderlich, wollen sie dieser Einschränkung entrinnen.


Da stimme ich nur mit Einschränkung zu, denn in den letzten Jahren sind die Forschungsergebnisse z.B. Prof. Bonkhoff u.a. erst richtig bei einer größeren Betroffengruppe angekommen und verstanden worden.
Zumindest in den relevanten und entscheidenden Funktionsmechanismen.
Es ist eine zunehmende kritische Einstellung zur ADT eingetreten, die in den vorherigen Jahren nur von wenigen verstanden wurde, aber die Artikulation war sehr verhalten, wenn nicht durch das Evidenzargument gänzlich abgebügelt worden.

Wer wagte schon Bob Leibowitz in Frage zu stellen? Oder einen differenzierten Ansatz zu postulieren.
Es hat sich eine zunehmende, kritische Einstellung breitgemacht und hierin sehe ich dich auch im Boot mitschwimmen.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass du deine Inhalte zur ADT in Neukirchen auch im Forum einstellst, damit es viele Betroffene erreicht.




> Hans-Jürgen, ich hoffe Du kommst auch nach Neukirchen!?


Leider nein, dass habe ich Rudolf aber auch schon mitgeteilt.
Meine lange Abwesenheit von zuhause erfordert Nacharbeit, umfangreiche Terminierung und auch einiges an Diagnostik.
Schade, meine beste Wünsche begleiten euch, vielleicht läßt sich über Skype ( Malte ) eine Verbindung zeitweise herstellen.

Beste Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hans-Jürgen, ich hoffe Du kommst auch nach Neukirchen!?


Lieber Andi,

nun bist Du also doch bereit, für das nächste AK-Treffen Urlaubstage zu investieren. Sicher wird *diese* herrliche Umgebung nicht nur Dich nach getaner Arbeit zu einem entspannenden Spaziergang einladen. Es sei denn, dass ähnlich dem vorletzten Treffen in Witzenhausen dafür keine Zeit bleibt. Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich eine gute Anreise und einen erfolgreichen Verlauf der Tagung.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,
schade, Deine kritischen Anmerkungen hätten uns sicher beflügelt!

Prinzipiell hast Du auch Recht, ich stehe der ADT als Erstlinientherapie kritisch gegenüber, da ich das nicht als kurativ ansehe, und ich kurative Ansätze bevorzuge. Soweit herrscht Gemeinsamkeit mit den Leitlinien Anhängern. Dies ändert sich aber, wenn es in palliative Stadien übergeht. Da gilt/galt, dass ADT sehr zögerlich, z.B. erst nach Eintreten von Komplikationen (Walsh) angefangen wurde. Der Fortgang der Erkrankung war dann klar definiert und wird ohne großes Engagement abgearbeitet:

_ADT-Chemo-Morphium-EX_ bzw. NEU _ADT-Chemo-ADT-Morphium-EX_ (+4 Monate OS)

Die Zeiten ändern sich - langsam, und es kommt Bewegung in die Szene. Auf einer großen urologischen Veranstaltung wurden die Teilnehmer gefragt, was sie denn für die Zukunft als aussichtsreiche Therapieformen ansehen:



Wie Du siehst, Chemo nimmt an Bedeutung ab, ADT noch immer leicht zu. Aber das Megathema der Zukunft ist, meiner Meinung nach, Immuntherapie und Marker-getriebene Individualtherapie. Bonkhoff hat hier schon mal vorgelegt, ist aber auch irgendwie stehen geblieben. Wenn nämlich ADT z.B. die Androgenrezeptoren überexprimiert oder ihre Empfindlichkeit hochreguliert sind, fragt ich mich wodurch dies geschieht, und was man dagegen tun kann. Also damit meine ich natürlich unabhängig von "keine ADT machen". Ich weigere mich einfach Testosteronmanipulation, egal wie, als alleinige Lösung unseres Problems anzusehen, oder wie Dr. Howard Scher sagt: 

*"The simple answer is that it is always more complicated"*

----------


## willho

Hallo,
zu den obigen Ausführungen habe ich eine, vielleicht naive, Frage (muss das Ganze ersteinmal verinnerlichen): Wenn ADT abgesetzt wird und weiterhin das PSA abfällt für ein Zeitraum von 2-4 MOnaten (bevor er dann nach 2-3 Monaten wieder ansteigt) -warum fällt der PSA ab? Welche Gründe kann das haben? Bedingt durch die Halbwertzeit der Medikamente?  Bedingt durch die Neuroimmunologie und Information unserer Zellstrukturen?
Was und wann treibt den PSA in die Höhe bei konstantem Testowert? Umgebungsmodalitäten? Falsche Ernährung? 
Und meine Frage allgemein: Reden wir hier vom Laborwert G-PSA? FPSA? Gutem oder schlechtem PSA? 
Wie verhält sich das Szenarium bei der DHB?
Gruss Rolf

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Rolf,
der PSA kann weiter absinken nach Ende einer ADT, wenn diese zu früh beendet wurde. Die 3-Monatsspritze wirkt, wie der Name sagt, 3 Monate noch nach. Das Testosteron jedoch - und das ist entscheidend - kommt danach nicht sofort wieder hoch, sondern bleibt in der Regel 2, 3 oder 4 Monate in der Region des Kastrationsbereichs. Solange ist die Wirkung wie die einer ADT ohne Medikamente. Also kann auch eine PSA-Senkung in dieser Phase vorkommen, wenn der Nadir noch nicht erreicht war. Diesen zu erreichen dauert manchmal ein Jahr oder noch länger.
Ist das Testosteron wieder in ausreichender Menge da, wachsen die Krebszellen und nehmen sich das "Futter", das sie brauchen, im Grunde egal wie hoch der T-Spiegel ist. Wie schnell sie wachsen - und das drückt sich im PSA-Anstieg bzw der Verdopplungszeit aus - das hängt vom Umfang der Zellen ab, die die ADT nicht abtöten konnte sowie von der Malignität. Dies ist bei der DHB nicht anders wie bei einer anderen Form der ADT.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andi,



> Wenn nämlich ADT z.B. die Androgenrezeptoren überexprimiert oder ihre Empfindlichkeit hochreguliert sind, fragt ich mich wodurch dies geschieht, und was man dagegen tun kann. Also damit meine ich natürlich unabhängig von "keine ADT machen".


Tja. Vielleicht ist die ADT auch nur eine Art Katalysator bei diesem Vorgang, gar nicht jedoch der Auslöser selbst. Wir wissen, dass ein hypersensitiver AR oder auch andere Mechanismen, die der Zelle erlauben mit wenig Androgen auszukommen, bei vielen  wenn nicht den meisten  Patienten mit schlecht differenzierten Tumoren trotz normalem T-Spiegel vorkommen. Also: Ein Großteil des Tumors kastrationsresistent ohne je therapeutischen Androgenentzug erlebt zu haben. Deshalb auch die kurze Wirkungsdauer einer ADT bei dieser Gruppe. Andererseits bei gut differenzierten Tumoren gibt es genug Beispiele einer 10-jährigen oder länger andauernden ADT, ohne dass sich eine Kastrationsresistenz bemerkbar macht, und dies trotz kontinuierlicher Blockade. In Japan erfreut sich die PADT deshalb größter Beliebtheit.
Systematisch gesehen sind für die Kastrationsresistenz ohne ADT mehrere Erklärungsmodelle denkbar. Zum einen: Durch die Dedifferenzierung entstehen in der Zelle Defekte oder Fehlregulationen, die aus Sicht der Zelle irrtümlich ein androgenarmes Milieu signalisieren und diese deshalb veranlasst, dem gegenzusteuern, ganz so als wäre realiter die Androgenzufuhr von außen blockiert. Oder auch, durch die Defekte  evtl. auch von Teilen der MikroRNAs  wird der Zellkern trotz Abwesenheit einer Mangelsituation faktisch mit zu wenig Androgenen versorgt. Zum dritten ist auch eine nicht näher logisch einzuordnende Fehlfunktion denkbar, die zu Amplifikationen oder Multiplikationen des Androgenrezeptors führt ohne spezifische Androgenmangelsituation.

So gezielt wie sich heute ein hypersensitiver AR-Mechanismus anhand von Gewebeproben diagnostizieren lässt  ganz im Sinne einer targetorientierten Vorgehensweise  so sehr würde man sich wünschen, in den Auslösungsmechanismus für die Hypersensitivierung und anderer Aktivatoren eingreifen zu können. Dies ist noch ein langer Weg und bis dahin werden im Hinblick auf die Androgenversorgung wohl die effektiveren Schritte sein, die Wirkung der Androgenblockade zu optimieren. Noch ist sie die stärkste medikamentöse Waffe, weil der Prostatakrebs überwiegend androgengesteuert ist.

Vielleicht jedoch schaffen es auch die Fortschritte in der Immunmodulation, der markerorientierten Individualtherapie oder bei anderen komplementären Maßnahmen, das Gleichgewicht zwischen Proliferation und Apoptose sowie die Metastasierungstendenzen wenigstens einigermaßen unter Kontrolle halten zu können. Den für viele knochenharten Androgenentzug könnte man sich dann sparen, denn er ist allemal die schlechtere Alternative.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Rolf,




> zu den obigen Ausführungen habe ich eine, vielleicht naive, Frage (muss das Ganze ersteinmal verinnerlichen): Wenn ADT abgesetzt wird und weiterhin das PSA abfällt für ein Zeitraum von 2-4 MOnaten (bevor er dann nach 2-3 Monaten wieder ansteigt) -warum fällt der PSA ab?


Diese biologische Reaktion ist bekannt, aber so gar die S3 Leitlinie kann z. Z. darauf auch keine Antwort finden.
Ich versprach in meiner Datenbank - zuhause - nachzusehen und zu liefern. 




> Was und wann treibt den PSA in die Höhe bei konstantem Testowert?


Die Tumorzellen/Gewebe die durch die ADT nicht erreicht werden. Diese Spezis können sich auch der Kontrolle durch die PSA Messung entziehen.
Nicht umsonst werden ja von den Fortgeschrittenen das Staging mit den Marker CGA, NSE, CEA, LDH u.a. gefordert in dieser Situation.




> Und meine Frage allgemein: Reden wir hier vom Laborwert G-PSA? FPSA? Gutem oder schlechtem PSA?


Wenn du das Total PSA meinst, ja, die Bestimmung es fPSA macht nach einer oder mehreren ADT's wenig Sinn.




> Gutem oder schlechtem PSA?


In wieweit bei entdifferenziertem Tumorgeschehen hier ein prädikativer Aussagewert möglich wird, ist ja gerade Gegenstand mit unserer Diskussion und steht im engen Zusammenhang mit vorstehender Aussage der zusätzlichen Biomarker.

Hier noch einige Links die es in sich haben.

http://www.martini-klinik.de/fileadm...ts_10-2012.pdf
http://www.nzw.de/download/breul.pdf
http://www.nzw.de/download/11nzw_sued_breul_handout.pdf

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hans-J.,
du antwortest auf Rolfs Frage nach einem PSA-Abfall nach Absetzen der ADT:



> Diese biologische Reaktion ist bekannt, aber so gar die S3 Leitlinie kann z. Z. darauf auch keine Antwort finden.


Von welcher Konstellation gehst du dabei aus? Habe ich in meiner Antwort Rolfs Frage falsch verstanden? Ich denke auch Rolfs zweite Frage war anders zu verstehen. Er sprach nicht von konstantem Kastrationswert. Vielleicht kann Rolf seine Frage nochmals verdeutlichen.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Hartmuth,




> Von welcher Konstellation gehst du dabei aus? Habe ich in meiner Antwort Rolfs Frage falsch verstanden?


Durch Rolf's Fragen wurde die Thematik wieder auf das Ursprungsthema gelenkt.

Es gibt nachweislich eine Reaktion - hier weiterer PSA Abfall - nach Beendigung der ADT, die sich in den ausgeführten Bandbreiten bewegt.
Mein Gedankenansatz war der, dass sich Mitbetroffene mit mehreren ADT Zyklen und mit zunehmendem Ansatz einer sich abzeichendenden Kastrationsresistenz als Alternative - noch vor Beginn eines PSA Anstiegs bei einem noch niedrigen Testosteronwert X wieder einsteigen - ohne flair up. Also als Alternative zu einer kontinuierlichen ADT, die ja in diesem Stadium immer wieder angeboten wird.

Und hier noch Zeit herausschinden können, bis eine weiterführende Therapie ansteht.

Diese Gegenreaktion - des weiteren PSA Abfalles -  ist nicht bei allen noch gering, hormonsensiblen Betroffenen festzustellen, aber diejenigen bei denen diese Reaktionen feststellbar sind, könnten davon profitieren.

Du kannst diese These von mir, ergooglen bei Bob Leibowitz, aber auch in einer S3 Vollversion und wissenschaftlichen Publikationen, die ich hier auf meiner Miniausgabe eines PC nicht zur Verfügung habe. Es ist nicht mein Wunschdenken, sondern ein Denkansatz wie mit der biologischen Antwort auf die ADT Zeit zu schinden ist.

Wenn Rolf's Fragen nicht treffsicher beantwortet wurden, kann er ja noch nachbessern.
Ich hoffe, dass du jetzt mein Grundanliegen voll verstanden hast.
Vielleicht gibt es schon Mitstreiter und findige Ärzte die hiermit schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben, oder welche, die diese Gegenreaktion mit Quellen - jetzt - herausfinden.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------

